# Shaft wrench for Bosch 1617EVS



## nn4jw (Jun 22, 2013)

A common problem with table mounting the Bosch 1617EVS router is installing and removing bits from above the table. Wood River makes a 15/16″ offset collet wrench but as far as I can tell no one makes a 16mm offset wrench for the shaft. It’s a pain to have to use the 16mm Bosch wrench under the table while you use the 15/16″ wrench above the table. The solution is fairly obvious to me but in googling around I seldom see anyone take a straightforward approach to the problem. I’ve seen people talk about heating and bending the Bosch wrench or other wrenches. Quite a few people also seem baffled by the thinness of the Bosch wrench. Here's my solution.

I found this Powerbuilt crowfoot wrench set on Amazon for $14.95. Just be sure you get a set that includes a 16mm crowfoot. For some reason many sets go from 15mm to 17mm and don't include the 16mm.










Out of the package the crowfeet are a little too thick for the Bosch shaft. No problem, just thin the crowfoot down a disk or belt sander, It only took about 5 minutes to take off enough metal so that the crowfoot slips on and off the shaft easily.









I put the crowfoot on a 6-inch ratchet extension during sanding to protect my fingers from the heat and abrasives.

I didn't have to remove a lot of metal. You can still see the 16mm marking on the crowfoot.

Just use a ratchet on the extension and there's plenty of room for both wrenches and even fairly large bits from above the table.










This is an easy and inexpensive solution to the problem. Why Wood River, or Bosch for that matter don't make offset wrenches for the shaft remains a mystery. Clearly everyone who table mounts the Bosch Router runs into this problem.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jimbo, it looks like you have tackled this problem HEAD-ON; and with a very workable solution. I have full sets of Crowfoot Wrenches, but to be honest they get quite dusty between uses! Since you mentioned Wood River, I am assuming that you have checked with WoodCraft. I use WoodCraft (in Roswell, Georgia), but also; and more often use Norcross, Georgia "Peachtree Woodworking Supply" Woodworking tools, supplies, plans, accessories and more - ptreeusa.com 
Peachtree is known for having a big assortment of offset wrenches for this purpose and they are also a Bosch Dealer. I do not own any Bosch Tools, but am surprised that they would employ 16mm aside of 15/16" - it seems like they would either go ALL METRIC, or none at all - or vice-versa.

Thanks for posting your innovative and workable solution!
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia (28 miles from Peachtree, 36 miles to WoodCraft)


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

I am confused (happens too frequently) or, I've done something wrong.
My Bosch 1617EVS is used with a Rockler Aluminum Router Lift FX and it allows above table bit changes with standard wrenches. Is there a difference between lifts?


----------



## nn4jw (Jun 22, 2013)

rcp612 said:


> I am confused (happens too frequently) or, I've done something wrong.
> My Bosch 1617EVS is used with a Rockler Aluminum Router Lift FX and it allows above table bit changes with standard wrenches. Is there a difference between lifts?


It depends on whether your (or my) lift can raise the router up high to clear the shaft nut. In my case I'm using the Bosch under table mount, not a lift, and you cannot raise the router high enough to change bits above the table without using offset wrenches of some kind.

Lifts are very nice, but they don't really provide enough additional functionality for me to personally spend the premium to buy one. With my particular setup I can make fine depth adjustments, install bits and all the usual things above the table now without a lift as such.

Of course, I'd take a lift if someone gave me one :happy:


----------



## nn4jw (Jun 22, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> Since you mentioned Wood River, I am assuming that you have checked with WoodCraft. I use WoodCraft (in Roswell, Georgia), but also; and more often use Norcross, Georgia "Peachtree Woodworking Supply" Woodworking tools, supplies, plans, accessories and more - ptreeusa.com
> Peachtree is known for having a big assortment of offset wrenches for this purpose and they are also a Bosch Dealer. I do not own any Bosch Tools, but am surprised that they would employ 16mm aside of 15/16" - it seems like they would either go ALL METRIC, or none at all - or vice-versa.


Thanks Otis. The Wood River offset wrench shown did come from my local Woodcraft. I've checked with Peachtree, Bosch and several other places, but no one makes a 16 mm offset for the router shaft. Spent hours googling around looking for solutions until I settled on just using a crowfoot.


----------



## Psychbiker (Jan 8, 2013)

Jim you are a life saver! I just mounted my 1617 and figured there was going to be an issue. Now I hope to find the set locally, Amazon is 2 weeks out.


----------



## Woodrocket (Sep 11, 2013)

You might check with Sommerfeld Tools for the 16mm offset wrench. I THINK that I bought mine from Marc, but then again my memory, along with a lot of other things isn't what it used to be. I have one, it's just remembering where I got it. Your solution with the crow's foot wrench and driver works well though. Good solution!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Another solution is the Type 4 Musclechuck. As you can see on the 1619, MRF23 and the 1617 no wrenches are required. You gain about 1/2" in cutting depth this way. With the 1617 you may actually need a spacer/shim between your router and the mounting plate.

Note: The Musclechuck will not go through the PC guide bushing opening when it is attached to the table. You must remove the small ring in most plates and then it will slip down over the Musclechuck and can be snapped into the mounting plate.

A 4 mm or 5/32" ball ended Allen wrench with a T handle is all you need to change bits. One half turn to loosen or tighten. As you can see... I like them.


----------



## Loring (Feb 17, 2014)

*Bosch collet wrench sizes*



OPG3 said:


> Jimbo, it looks like you have tackled this problem HEAD-ON; and with a very workable solution. I have full sets of Crowfoot Wrenches, but to be honest they get quite dusty between uses! Since you mentioned Wood River, I am assuming that you have checked with WoodCraft. I use WoodCraft (in Roswell, Georgia), but also; and more often use Norcross, Georgia "Peachtree Woodworking Supply" Woodworking tools, supplies, plans, accessories and more -
> Peachtree is known for having a big assortment of offset wrenches for this purpose and they are also a Bosch Dealer. I do not own any Bosch Tools, but am surprised that they would employ 16mm aside of 15/16" - it seems like they would either go ALL METRIC, or none at all - or vice-versa.
> 
> Thanks for posting your innovative and workable solution!
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia (28 miles from Peachtree, 36 miles to WoodCraft)


Bosch has a 24mm and a 16mm set of wrenches, 24mm is almost exactly 15/16 so that's what they sell. Actually 15/16" = 23.8mm

Peachtree woodworking has a #2883 offset 16mm wrench that sell to fit Bosch for above the table use.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Definitely get a Musclechuck, you will be as happy as I & all the owners of it are with it. :sold:


----------

